# KandL Kidz visit



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

We had a wonderful visit yesterday with Linda and Keith Schuchmann and their beautiful dogs and puppies. We ended up staying much longer then we intended and hated to leave when we did! I could sit on the floor with a batch of pups all around, all day, every day!!! We still don't know which pup will be Boo, as show puppies must be decided yet, but whatever puppy will be mine, is the puppy that's meant to be mine!!! Here's some pics I promised....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucky duck. I bet you're anxious.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're right. They're all wonderful. Can't wait to find out which is yours. My heart is going pitter pat. Cute, cute, cute!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course I have mine picked out of the group.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

They are all so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your visit with us!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I bet it was heavenly with all those little pups. A moment out of time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I could see how a person could just sit on the floor with those sweet babies all day!!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

How on earth do you manage to leave without sneaking a few out tucked away in your purse, pocket, down your shirt, etc? LOL:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Stacy, they are all just adorable. Who could choose - they are all so cute! Was there any one in particular that seemed to "speak" to you or were you trying to stay neutral until the show pups are decided?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been thinking about you and your baby! I think the last one in the middle is the show pup I like the colors. They are all sweet and still so small. I remember when we looked at them before Christmas. How much longer do you have tell Boo comes home


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh they are CUTE! I especially like the one with the eye-spots, adorable!

Kara


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Which one, Geri?!? I'm trying VERY hard to stay neutral! But of course I do have my favorite, and Chris has his favorite. His is more of a possibility then mine! But boy, ya just never know, do ya. Depends on the bites...

I'm not really sure when we can bring baby home just yet. The first baby is leaving Jan. 29th, but there's still three more pics after that one, before it's my turn. I'm just keeping myself busy to pass the time....BUT I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Ditto, Kara!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Stacey, you are going to wind up with the perfect one for you, the one with your name imprinted on his/her heart. Are you saying there are three people in line to pick their favorites before you?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I know I will! Nope, there are 4 picks before me...I'm the 5th picker! HeeHee! And very happy bout that! I couldn't pick from 7!!! Yesterday when we left, Chris asked "If you could have walked away with one today, which would it have been?" I said "There's no way I could have chosen at this point! Thank God I didn't have to"


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And here's a few more...First, The pup's Daddy,yoR; Then the pup's big Sister, Missi; and then, the pup's Momma, Bee. All three are Grand Champions, and absolutely beautiful. And then a couple more pup shots.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love those little pink paws.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The sire, sister and dam are absolutely gorgeous. They remind me of mine. They have the same kind of look. I'm excited for you.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OK, my friends! Decisions have FINALLY been made. I am the proud Momma of Sting 6!  She is a little white girl with with some cream lowlights here and there. I get to go get her the evening of February 3rd! One week from NOW! I cannot wait, but will keep myself busy this last week taking care of the last minute details! Ahhhhhhh! Excitement is BUSTING out of me. I think she's the one in the third picture I posted, but I'm not positive, cause the 3 white one kinda all look the same to me....


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Of course I have mine picked out of the group.


haha...me too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting - only one more week!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea! how exciting . You know it is your fault I have a second puppy. You started talking about it and I went to the web page about three times, The seed was planted. We talked back and forth dreaming of your pup 
We should find those old posts you were scared to contact the breeder and when you did you went full speed ahead.:cheer2:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

You blame me...I blame you, Suz! HaHaHa! You should never encourage my inner puppy monster!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What fun!!!!! I can feel your excitment!!!! Gosh Feb 2 is going to seem like forever. Your DH may have to make you do a few sits and downs to curb your excitement. Remember in all the excitement we want pictures!!! Please, please. Congrats, I am so happy for you.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Magpie...you don't need to tell me...you're gonna be soooo sick of pictures...I'll apologize ahead of time.....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

No, there are never enough.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*[COLOR="here is your boo boo![/COLOR]*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, look at that face! What a cutie. Mommy, your excitement comes right through the page. I can't wait for you as well. Counting down the days. Have fun shopping.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

he's so cute! pretty color too!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

*Baby Boo is home at last!*

Yogi's little sister came home yesterday. We've had a couple of funfilled days! Yogi is completely enthralled with Boo! Last night, Boo got to meet one of her big brothers, (who came for his puppy breathe fix, before she loses it). She wimpered frequantly throughout the night, but would quit when I put my fingers through the door grate. Today, she met Grandma and Grandpa and their cocker dogs, which went very well! Grandma has yummy treats! And she also got on the grooming table for a quick trim around the edges. Now she and Yogi are completely exhausted and have been napping all evening! Wonder what adventures and opportunity for socialization tomorrow will bring?!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! I know you are so excited with little Boo. So glad to hear that Yogi loves Boo, too. It sounds like the whole family approves, too!!! Keep those pictures coming - you know we never tire of them!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute photos. Love them.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How sweet Boo and Yogi already love each other. Isn't it fun to be a mom again. to a baby.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

OOOh is Bo cute. You know you did a good job with Yogi's socialization as he accepted the puppy very quickly. Sounds like your having a blast with your newest cutie. Congrats! We love pictures we never ever get tired of pictures.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How adorable! Thanks for sharing your exciting time and those yummy pictures!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

i am insanely jealous! How flippin cute is that?!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Boo is adorable and they look like they are getting along great.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you!! Boo is adorable and what a good dog Yogi must be to accept a new puppy so quickly. Enjoy!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, Holy Cow, I'll be.... I do NOT know how I missed THIS??!!

Congratulations, Stacey!! Your little Boo is adorable! And your Yogi - what a wonderful big brother! So happy for you!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Everything is going so well! Boo is such a good little girl. The first night, we were awake most of the night. She'd wimper, I'd put my fingers in her cage. She'd stop, I'd take my fingers out of the cage. Repeat....over and over. The second night, I only had to put my fingers in about 4 times. And ever since...she may wake up about 6 am. If so, I put my fingers in and she goes back to sleep until 7:00. Then it's time to get up and PLAY! 
She's doing really good at the potty training. She will usually go to the door, if you don't see her, she says "OK, I'll just go over here then." But sometimes she'll bark at the door. And tonight she came up to me and barked at me, then went behind the couch to pee. I guess she was saying "I GOTTA PEE!" 
And Yogi is SUCH a wonderful loving big sister. We already knew she was amazing, but she reminds us daily in various ways. One evening, we were all in the kitchen (Me, Chris and Yogi). Baby Boo came to the top of the steps in the livingroom and started crying, cause she can't come down steps yet. Chris went to the bottom of the steps to encourage her to come down. Yogi joined her at the top of the steps and repeatedly went up and down a couple of steps. Chris and I just watched and looked at each other in awe, cause it was so obvious she was showing puppy how to come down the steps! And then also one evening, Yogi came in from outside with a bellyfull of snowballs. Boo worked and worked at eating snowballs off Yogi's belly. She looked like she was nursing. Hysterically funny and super sweet! I've included a pic of this. We are over the moon in love with our girls. They bring us sooooo much joy! Well, I think ya'll know of what I speak! TeeHee!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear everything is working out so well. They are adorable together. Love the pics, too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pics, Stacey! I am so happy to see Yogi and Boo doing so well together - what a relief, huh?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

*Boo at 11 weeks*

Hi friends! Baby Boo is 11 week old now! She went to the vet for her second set of shots. Dr. Dave says she seems to be a healthy little girl and she weighs a whopping 5 lbs 4 ounces! She is evidently going to be a GIANT Havanese! Yogi weighed 2 POUNDS less at this age! She can get up on the couch by herself already, and she finally started going down the stairs last Thursday. She goes to the door to be let out to potty and poop about 75% of the time. The other 25% of the time, she just goes where she's at when the urge hits...OR she may go down the stairs (now that she can do that) to the kitchen and go potty/poo! So now we know...if she heads for the kitchen when no one's down there...run and grab her fast! 
She like to go to bed when Daddy goes. He goes much earlier them Mom! She follows him to the bedroom, whines to be let up on the bed, then goes to her kennel, which we keep on a table right beside the bed. Daddy puts her in the kennel and off to lala land she goes. Unfortunately, then she's cryin' to go potty at 6 am. After pottying, she does not want to go back in the kennel and is ready to play! Last night, I tried to coax her to come out of the kennel before I went to bed, so I could take her out for a potty. She was having none of it..she looked up at me, then snuggled deeper into her kennel! This morning she had to potty at 5:30! I then insisted she go back to bed! 5:30 is where I draw the line! She whined awhile, then I think she went back to sleep.....
And it's raining today. This morning, we had thunder! Excellant! I wish it would have thundered alot more, as I want her exposed to it, so she isn't afraid of it this spring! My Mom's cockers bark thru every thunderstorm! It's enough to make you want to lay open an artery!
Anywho...Have a great day, and here's a few pics of my Babe!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

That's real puppy love!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the pictures!!!!! Oh are the looking sweet. The funny thing is my girl spends all her time with daddy too. Of course all the real work I do.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Such cute pictures! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute Stacey! I love that last one of Yogi and Boo Boo sleeping.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I don't know how I missed this thread until now but boy oh boy is Boo the cutest thing or what?! What a sweet little face, and I love, love, love her little tan nose!

Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I love the daddy shot and the head to head sleeping one. Too cute!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

*Boo at 15 weeks*

I took my little girl into the vet for shots today. She now weighs in at 7.4 lbs! That's a 2 lb gain in the last month. At 14 weeks, Yogi weighed 5.2 lbs. I also had them weigh Yogi today, just to see if she's adding any more weight. She's at 10 lbs 4 oz. which is 2 oz. more then the last time I had her weighed 4 months ago. I'm gonna try and remember to take Boo down and weigh her every month. With all the talk lately about the growth rate of Hav's, I think it would be kinda interesting to know...Here's a few recent pics of my 'Little' girl! HeeHee!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Boo is too cute! Boo and Yogi together are precious. These pics are giving me a serious case of MHS!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Bo is growing!!!! They are both cuties. Does Bo's beard have a little black in it or was he in to mischief in the second pic???? It's about time you let us have another look at your new baby. Worth the wait you let us see both!!!!! I bet they keep you busy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The "sisters" look so cute together. Thanks for sharing the pics! The do grow up way too fast!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, Girls! Robbie, you have no idea...Boo is always lookin' for trouble...she loves to chew on the couch skirt, the edges of rugs, shoes, if she finds a flaw in the carpet, she will start unraveling it...(did that at my Mom's, and found a loose string in my son's carpet and tried to do it there, too. But I caught her sooner that time!)...the edge of the couch cushions, Yogi's ears, face hair or tail...oh, just about anything! You name it, she'll chew it! 
No, she has no black on her. That's dirt. She chews the grass/dirt too! And most of the time when she's at the door, it's not to go out to potty...she just gets a stick, then wants to bring it back in with her. They are both loving going outside so much with the warmer weather, that we have fenced off an area of our yard (in a most ugly way) I'll have to get a picture of that! (Our yard is a hillside, so it consists of three different levels and retaining walls...so we fenced off the three different escape routes of one of the levels.) So now they can get in some awesome RLH's! I need to video tape them. Yogi has really got the moves! But it's still a bit sloppy out, so then they come in with muddy feet...I barely get their feet cleaned up, and they're back at the door..."We wanna go back outside, Mom!" 
Sorry for the ramblin'! What I was tryin' to say is...Yeah, I'm busy! In a MOST enjoyable way! HeeHee!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love hearing about your babbies I can tell by your post how much you enjoy and love them. I forgot what having a white dog was like, black feet for one Misty looks like she has black shoes after a walk. I tell all our guests not to wear black. I can only imagine mudd!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure how in the world I missed this thread......:der: but I had no idea you had added another furmuffin to your family Stacey!


Congrats! She looks like a ball of fun!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Julie! She is loads of fun for us all! How's everything up/over your way? Snow all melted? I think today took care of most of ours, finally! I pray there is no more to come! I've had enough for this year! Looking forward to sitting on the patio every evening, having a cocktail, grilling, watching Pups play, not shivering! Hope all is well!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG!!!! I just realized today is Boo's 2nd Birthday!!!!! I'm SUCH a bad momma!!!! I'm so excited, tho! Linda said she'd straighten up and fly right when she turned 2, as she has behaved just like her Momma, and she calmed down when she turned 2!!! Yay for Yogi...her poor abused big sister!!!!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Forum rule . . .no birthday wishes allowed unless they're accompanied by pictures 

Happy Birthday, Boo!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL! Opps! Forgot about that! I gotta post an old picture, as I forgot my camera at my cousin's house last weekend! Who knows when I'll get it back! :frusty:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at Boo All grown up! A big Happy Birthday!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy birthday, Boo. You're not a baby anymore and are very cute. Hope you had a great day and got lots of good things.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Boo!!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed your birthday Boo....you are a VERY pretty birthday girl.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I was so sad that she won't be 1 anymore! I wish she would be my baby forever!!! No growing up allowed!!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And Boo has a batch of new siblings. I want this little boy so bad, it's breaking my heart! Does my heart or my brain (boyfriend) win the battle! Somebody better talk some sense into me, cause I've wanted a black and white since puppy #1!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am NO help. he's ADROABLE!! I too have been dreaming of a b/w ... someday... someday...


----------

